# ATV Trails



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone know of any public trails to ride atv's in SW MI? Or anyone know of anyone that has some land that would let a few of us ride on?


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

sorry to say this but..there are no atv treails in sw michigan. your best bet would be to head up 31 or 131 to find trails...

click here for a map of mi. trails...http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_15070-38330--,00.html


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

I have heard of a couple that I don't think are very much talked about more to keep them from getting over pressured, I will more than likely check those out first.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

over pressured???...do you mean on private property? with/without landowners permission?
or do you mean state property with out the state permission?

because i know your not talking about "posted open" trails in sw michigan. becuase as i stated before...there are none.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Best to buy the atv trail guide as it has all the trails in it. and other info tha comes in handy.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yep, no legal open trails here in SW Mi unfortunately....or I'd be ridin' em!

Were about 3 hours or so from Attica, IN and Badlands.....an ORV park that sells day passes. have not been there, but I've heard it's fun. Other than that, you need to head to Lake County/Baldwin area to get to the closest trail system to us.


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

Well I guess they very well could be ridden without actual permission. Good thing my quad is fast!! :lol: JK . I would rather be legal and do things right. I do know that there is a organized track in Coldwater. I think the website is www.logrunmx.com. They have alot of open track days as well as organized races. Something to check out.


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

I gave the wrong link before. the website is actually : www.logroadmx.com


----------

